# Squeaking Noise Birds Chirping Engine Gone!



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

Hey guys. Im new here! 2013 2LT Turbo.I had Squeaking when i turned off the car for like 3 or 4 seconds. But it was also squeaking in drive throughs or when idling and even worse when AC was on. So i took it to chevy they had it there all day then kept it over night gave it aback to me said it was fixed they replaced the drive belt and the belt tensioner spring. I go to pull out sure enough i still here the sqeaking like birds in the engine. Took it back again the following day couldnt figure it out and kept it over night again. They finally found the problem. When you pull the dip stick out the sqeaking stops, yes the dip stick i know this sounds like it doesnt make sense even the mechanic didnt get it. He called detroit manufacturer and they told him to try it. So it ended up being some kind of small round rubber gasket thing that goes in the top of the engine i guess around the dipstick i dont know what it was called waiting on my paper work in the mail. But all sounds are gone now. Just wanted to share to help anyone because they could not figure it out! Save yourself mutliple trips to the dealer and pull the dip stick out and see if the sound goes away!


----------



## Nano-Skiff (Aug 25, 2014)

Anytime I hear a strange noise, I've always checked the dipstick first. Glad you got it resolved.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That is a funny story , I guess it pays to check the oil level often and aleviate the squeeking sounds !


----------



## iCRUZEape (Mar 13, 2015)

This is great info and this is exactly what is going on with mine, and with your help, I figured out exactly what the problem is, my dipstick. Aint that a b. Anyway, did you find out the name of the gasket or exactly which one needs to be replaced. I would love to not take my car to the stealership anymore, if this is something i can fix myself. Either way you have already helped out tremendously. Thank you Mo Cruze!!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Mo Cruze said:


> Save yourself mutliple trips to the dealer and pull the dip stick out and see if the sound goes away!


I believe that's a test to see if the problem is pressure building up in the crankcase due to a bad PCV system. That's a known issue with the Cruze.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

It is telling you it needs a front crankshaft seal.
The seal will 'chirp' when the dipstick is inserted and crankcase vacuum "normal" stabilizes........pull the stick again and the noise will stop.

Covered under the 5yr 100k powertrain warranty.

Rob


----------

